# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Ищу работу арт-менеджера в праздничном агенстве

## Косичка

Ищу в Москве работу арт-менеджера,арт-директора,event-менеджера в агентстве по организации и проведению праздников  и торжеств.

На протяжении 10 лет являюсь организатором  и ведущим  различных мероприятий, праздников  и торжеств, поэтому до тонкостей знаю специфику данной сферы. Есть опыт работы и менеджером свадебного агентства.Имею большую базу проверенных артистов а также фотографов,музыкантов,ди-джеев, операторов  и оформителей . Написание сценариев , общение с клиентами и  составление сметы мероприятия. Организация и координирование «под ключ». 
Есть все демо-материалы.
Способность ;
к эффективной работе и умение организовать себя и окружающих, работать в стрессовых условиях 
работать в меняющейся и конфликтной ситуациях 
Умение решать проблемы . Заинтересованных лиц прошу звонить или писать 8(916) 570-71-70 , samaposebe@list.ru, icq 379119176  :smile:

----------


## kolok469

> .Имею большую базу проверенных артистов а также фотографов,музыкантов,ди-джеев, операторов  и оформителей


...имею не менее обширную базу 


> арт-менеджера,арт-директора,event-менеджера


 :Aga: ......:biggrin:

----------


## Косичка

*kolok469*,
 а что вы нашли в этом смешного то? Ну имеете  вы базу,но работу не ищете. Значит всё у вас хорошо!) С чем вас и поздравляю))))

----------


## kolok469

> а что вы нашли в этом смешного то?


да...смешного в этом действительно мало...

----------


## новожидова яна

не хотели бы вы посотрудничать с нами в качестве администратора по организации гастрольного графика нашему кукольному театру .с уважением Яна

----------

